# Franco BodyPictures



## Curt James (Nov 5, 2011)

Francis Lambillotte is born on January 29th 1943 in Belgium. Initially  French teacher, he also gives a class of cinema and stage. 

Completely self-taught artist, he has since a long time a passion for photography, drawing and painting.

Through these means of expression, he practises the main themes: landscape, still live, nude and portrait.

Since about fifteen years, Francis Lambillotte, aka Franco, puts his abilities into the world of bodybuilding.

His  work takes then alternately the shape of posters, postcards,  illustrations, projects for printing of t-shirts, works to be exposed in  gyms, in fairs, and particularly in bodybuilding competitions.

From *Profile*


----------



## Curt James (Nov 5, 2011)




----------



## bigbenj (Nov 6, 2011)

badass. That second pic is very motivational.


----------

